# Knicks vs Bulls on Christmas



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> FisolaNYDN Knicks are also scheduled to host Bulls on Christmas Day...better yet, on Dec. 17 LeCon comes to the Garden


A Christmas game two years in a row.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

get on aim we doing the sim chat


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> A Christmas game two years in a row.


and we get the Raptors in the season opener, and the Blazers surprisingly in our home opener according to someone on the PSD forums


----------

